# Warum schützt eine Abschirmung aus Kupferdraht nur gegen Hochfrequente magn. Felder?



## unbekanntster (24 März 2007)

Meine Antwot: Hochfrequente magn. Wechselwirkung führt zu Wirbelströmen die wegen dem Skineffekt nur äußerlich entlang der Abschirmung fließen. Das Messsignal im Innern bleibt damit unbeeinflusst. - Bei niedrigeren Frquenzen würden die Wirbelströme in die Messleitung induziert und würden die Messung, Steuerung stören.

Korrekt?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 März 2007)

unbekanntster schrieb:


> Meine Antwot: Hochfrequente magn. Wechselwirkung führt zu Wirbelströmen die wegen dem Skineffekt nur äußerlich entlang der Abschirmung fließen. Das Messsignal im Innern bleibt damit unbeeinflusst. - Bei niedrigeren Frquenzen würden die Wirbelströme in die Messleitung induziert und würden die Messung, Steuerung stören.
> 
> Korrekt?



Deine Antwort scheint OK.

Zu beachten ist, dass BEIDE Schirmenden auf Masse aufgelegt sein müssen, und BEIDE Enden NIEDERinduktiv verbunden sein müssen (dicker Potentialausgleich z.B.)

Gegen niederferquente Felder, man spricht dann auch von magnetischen Feldern, hilft nur mehrere mm dickes Mu - metall.


----------



## unbekanntster (24 März 2007)

Was meinst du mit Mu? - Wie kann das eigentlich sein, das dieses Kupfergeflecht die Wirbelströme aufnimmt und die Messleitung nicht? Magnetfeld geht doch durch das kupfergeflecht durch und könnte doch trotzdem auch wirbelströme in der Messleitung verursachen?


----------



## jmb (24 März 2007)

Bist du Maurer oder Fliesenleger?

Sowas lernt man in der normalen Lehrausbildung wie das geht und funktioniert.....



> Meine Antwot: Hochfrequente magn. Wechselwirkung führt zu Wirbelströmen die wegen dem Skineffekt nur äußerlich entlang der Abschirmung fließen. Das Messsignal im Innern bleibt damit unbeeinflusst. - Bei niedrigeren Frquenzen würden die Wirbelströme in die Messleitung induziert und würden die Messung, Steuerung stören.


 
Der Schirm schirmt (merke: "schirmt") die Messleitung, also den Innenleiter, ab!



Gruß jmb


----------



## elektro_mensch (25 März 2007)

*beide Enden ?*



Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Zu beachten ist, dass BEIDE Schirmenden auf Masse aufgelegt sein müssen, und BEIDE Enden NIEDERinduktiv verbunden sein müssen (dicker Potentialausgleich z.B.)


 
Hups, beide Enden ? Dann machen wir was falsch. Ist es nicht sinnvoller nur ein Ende aufzulegen um die Wirbelströme abzuleiten ?
Wenn ich beide Enden auflege, kann es doch sein das im dümmsten Fall der Schirm als Potenzialausgleich wirkt...

Oder liege ich da jetzt ganz daneben ?


----------



## nade (25 März 2007)

Also habe bei Schirmung auch noch im Gedächtnis das nur ein Ende aufgelegt werden sollte, aber bei ausreichend dickem Potentialausgleich sollte das auch gehen. Also meiner Meinung nach lieber 1 Seitig schirmen, da Potentialverschleppungen auftreten können.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 März 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Also habe bei Schirmung auch noch im Gedächtnis das nur ein Ende aufgelegt werden sollte, aber bei ausreichend dickem Potentialausgleich sollte das auch gehen. Also meiner Meinung nach lieber 1 Seitig schirmen, da Potentialverschleppungen auftreten können.



Flasch. Immer beide Enden mit dickem Potentialausgleich.

Ausnahme: Niedrigstspannungen (z.B. vom Dehnungsmessstreifen)
Herstellerspezifikationen beachten.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 März 2007)

elektro_mensch schrieb:


> Hups, beide Enden ? Dann machen wir was falsch.



Ja, ihr macht was falsch.



elektro_mensch schrieb:


> Ist es nicht sinnvoller nur ein Ende aufzulegen um die Wirbelströme abzuleiten ?



NEIN!

Wie willst du denn Wirbelströme "ableiten" ??

Du musst sie KURZSCHLIESSEN.



elektro_mensch schrieb:


> Wenn ich beide Enden auflege, kann es doch sein das im dümmsten Fall der Schirm als Potenzialausgleich wirkt...



NEIN! Du MUSST ja für einen zusätzlichen Potentialausgleich mit niedriger Induktivität sorgen !



elektro_mensch schrieb:


> Oder liege ich da jetzt ganz daneben ?



Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie oft auf Siemens geschimpft wird, aber viele Anwender noch nicht mal das Ohmsche Gesetz verstanden haben....


----------



## IBN-Service (25 März 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Also habe bei Schirmung auch noch im Gedächtnis das nur ein Ende aufgelegt werden sollte, aber bei ausreichend dickem Potentialausgleich sollte das auch gehen. Also meiner Meinung nach lieber 1 Seitig schirmen, da Potentialverschleppungen auftreten können.



Hallo nade,

Stand der Technik:

Immer beidseitig den Schrim auflegen, um Abschirmung hochfrequenter Störsignale zu erreichen. Natürlich ist ein HF - konformer Potentialausgleich unabdingbar.

Das kann man übrigens in fast allen Handbüchern zur SPS oder Umrichtern nachlesen und hat sich seit über 15 Jahren in meiner beruflichen Praxis immer wieder bestätigt!

Beispiel Profibus:
bei Verwendung der vorgesehenen Stecker ist an jeder Anschlußstelle der Schirm auf Masse gezogen!

Nur in Ausnahmefällen (z.B. Mikrovolt - Signale wie in der Audio- und Videotechnik oder bei Wäägezellen) kann es empfehlenswert sein, den Schirm nur einseitig aufzulegen. Dabei die Herstellerdokumentation beachten.

Bei einer Störquelle, wie z.B. Umrichterleitungen, erhöht man sogar noch die Störabstrahlung, wenn der Schirm nur einseitig aufgelegt wird.

Ich kann da übrigens den Siemens - EMV - Kurs sehr empfehlen!

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ralle (25 März 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Zu beachten ist, dass BEIDE Schirmenden auf Masse aufgelegt sein müssen, und BEIDE Enden NIEDERinduktiv verbunden sein müssen (dicker Potentialausgleich z.B.)



Das ist wohl der wichtigste Satz, wenn ein Ausgleichstrom über den Schirm fließt, wirkt er nicht mehr als Schirm!


----------



## zotos (25 März 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> ...
> Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie oft auf Siemens geschimpft wird, aber viele Anwender noch nicht mal das Ohmsche Gesetz verstanden haben....



Mit der Abschirmung hast Du mal wieder absolut Recht.

Das macht Siemens aber keinen deut besser oder schlechter ;o)


----------



## nade (25 März 2007)

Einfache Frage, einfache Antwort. Hatte bisher mit Abgeschirmten Energieleitungen nicht wirklich was zu tun, und mir wurde das mit Einseitg auflegen somit nicht ganz korrekt beigebracht. Ug´s Satz mit KURZSCHLIEßEN bringt da auch die verständliche Lösung.
Also von der Praxis für die Praxis, auch wenn man so direkt nichts mit zu tun hat.▲Der "Spruch" zeigt immer mehr wie "geteilte Rechenleistung" jedem nützt.


----------



## unbekanntster (26 März 2007)

Beantwortet jetzt aber noch nicht warum das Magnetfeld nicht durch dieses kupfergeflecht durch geht und in der Messleitung Wirbelströme erzeugt.
Das gibt nur auskunft darüber das die Wirbelströme durch den Kurzschluss im Kupfergeflecht nicht fließen dürfen.


----------



## maxmax (26 März 2007)

Hallo unbekanntster,
hier ist ein bischen beschrieben:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abschirmung_(Elektrotechnik)
siehe auch die links unten auf der Seite.


----------



## unbekanntster (26 März 2007)

Also um mal  bezug auf den Link zu Wiki zu nehmen:



> Elektrische Abschirmungen [Bearbeiten]
> Abschirmwirkung gegen elektrische Felder wird durch Material hoher elektrischer Leitfähigkeit (z.B. Metalle) erreicht. Eine elektrische Abschirmung ist im Wesentlichen ein Faraday-Käfig.


 
Also der frage entsprechen Kupfergeflecht, würde es gegen el. Felder schützen.



> Magnetische Abschirmungen [Bearbeiten]
> Höherfrequente Magnetfelder können aufgrund der in ihnen durch das sich ändernde Magnetfeld entstehenden Wirbelströme durch leitfähige Bleche abgeschirmt werden, die nicht ferromagnetisch sind. Bei Frequenzen oberhalb ca. 1 kHz überwiegen Wirbelstromeffekte bei der magnetischen Schirmwirkung.


 
nicht ferromagnetisch, wäre auch Kupfer. Aber das sagt mir jetzt nicht warum das Magnetfeld, das sich durch den Faraday-Käfig nicht abschirmen lässt, nicht auch auf die Messleitung wirkt und dort Wirbelströme induziert. 

Ich versuch dann mal so zu begründen und ihr müsst mal sagen ob das passt:

Durch die induzierten Wirbelströme die durch das Kupfergeflecht fließen, wird nach der Lenzschen Regel der Ursache (magnetisches Feld) entgegengewirkt. Also die Wirbelströme bauen ein Gegenmagnetfeld auf und neutralisieren das einwirkende hochfrequente magn. wechselfeld im innern und um die Abschirmung herum. Das heißt solange hohe Frequenzen, die wirbelströme garantieren, vorherschen, ist die Messleitung vor magn. einflüssen geschützt. Bei niedrigen Frequenzen kommt es nicht mehr zu starken wirbelströmen und die Abschirmung funktioniert nicht mehr!

Dashalb ist auch das Kurzschließen so wichtig, weil nur in einem StromKREIS ein Strom fließen kann.


----------



## jmb (26 März 2007)

Hohe Frequenzen werden durch ein Metallgeflecht abgeschirmt und niedere Frequenzen durch eine Folie.

Beispiele: Antennenkabel und Verlegekabel für Netzwerke (CAT5, CAT6-Kabel)

Telefonkabel hat nur Folie als Abschirmung gegen den niederfrequenten Bereich.

Es gibt aber auch Kabel die haben gar keine Abschirmung, hier werden die Störfelder ausgelöscht durch die Ausnutzung der Inteferenz durch intelligentes verdrillen der Innenleiter. Solche Kabel gibt es ebenfalls als Verlegekabel für Computernetzwerke.

Gruß jmb


----------

